# Best blind for recurve hunting



## rsawyers (Jan 1, 2012)

I am all set up for deer season this year. My first year going traditional only. I have an issue now. I can't shoot out of my blind with my recurve. I have a predator classic recurve trying to shoot out of a ameristep, the crush blind. The only way I can shoot is on my knees and very close to the bottom of the window anden I still graze the top. Help! I need to figure something out quick!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

I can shoot my 60" bear TD out of my double bull. I was also able to shoot out of a " big mike" I think it was called.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

I love my Hidden Hunter blind! It's the only blind I know of that has windows low enough to the ground to shoot things really close. They're made in Iron Mountain, MI.

*Hidden Hunter Blinds*

Darren


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Baronett Big Mike blind


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

BIP said:


> Baronett Big Mike blind



That was it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a Double Bull Double Wide that is very useable with my 64" recurve. If I set the chair at the right height I can shoot sitting down. Depending on the shot I might have to cant the bow a little more than usual but not much. 

Setup is important though. It helps if you set the blind in an area where the deer will be slightly above you, below you would be tough with the blind I have.

I found I hate hunting out of the blind and would much rather be in a ground blind. The Double Bull blind is very well made but is very claustrophobic for me, I feel like I can't see anything except what's right in front of the blind. Since most of the time I'm looking around, and appreciate seeing other sights than just deer, I never hunt out of my DB.


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

I shoot my 60" recurve out of a Double Bull blind, works great!! My blind allows me to spread the shooting window to fit my needs. I keep everything else closed up behind me, so it's dark in the blind.

As Easykeeper said, blinds DO limit your shooting lanes... However, they also offer excellent concealment. It's way easier (for me) to get drawn in a blind without getting caught.


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

if you have somewhere that you know you are going to stay......... dig a pit about 18 - 24" deep, put your blind over it. You now have room to shoot out
I use a blind from wally world that has verticle windows at the corners.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out the Ghost Blind. It's pretty awesome and works great. I had several bucks within 15 yards of me this last season.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

love my ghost blind. no need to brush it in, light and easy to relocate


----------



## rsawyers (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I found the blind that works. It is the Ameristep Haven Blind. 7 foot interior height. And the windows actually start below Center. Great blind. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

